
No BART terminals were hacked in the making of this ad - orpheum
https://mux.com/blog/no-bart-terminals-were-hacked-in-the-making-of-this-ad
======
orpheum
Author here! This was our first attempt at a BART ad (metro train in San
Francisco) and it turns out what we had in our design was banned. Happy to
answer any questions!

